# 3-31-2012 you just don't know.......



## KINGFISHER4 (Sep 6, 2010)

WRONG TIDE...WRONG WIND...JUST RAINED THAT MORNING. SOMETIMES YOU JUST HAVE TO GO. :thumbup: 9 FLATTIES, 25 CRABS, MISSED 4 OTHER FLATTIES. A GREAT NITE WITH THE WIFE. ( NEED TO GET UP WITH CHRIS AND GET THE THREE PRONGS OF FURY)


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

well it sounds like it was th eright tide, right wind, and the right perfect conditions. thats a real nice haul


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Some fine eats congrats


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

You never know till you go hand!!!!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!! I see why handle is KINGFISHER!!!! lol !!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Can't kill em at the house lol, Great job!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Flounder "and" crabs. :thumbsup: Can't beat that.


----------



## KINGFISHER4 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words...it's been a four year process, finally paying off


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Are you gigging the crabs are scooping up with a net? I try scooping them, but they are fast. Ones I gigged die and get sand and mud inside the shell.


----------

